# Cut-out from a huge downed jacaranda tree in Valrico, FL



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Aren't you all happy that those of us down in the deep south will continue to do cut-outs all winter long so as to keep you all entertained and skills sharpened?

Even if you all have to suffer through my top bar hive removals, you gotta admit it's better than nothing.




.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> Aren't you all happy that those of us down in the deep south will continue to do cut-outs all winter long so as to keep you all entertained and skills sharpened?
> 
> ...


Florida ain't the deep south...It's the other New England.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

The further north you drive in Florida the more southern it gets.
Valrico still has a few good ol' boys left and probably more Canadians than NEer's

Nice work Pat!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> Aren't you all happy that those of us down in the deep south will continue to do cut-outs all winter long so as to keep you all entertained and skills sharpened?
> 
> ...


Keeps me entertained when it's 20 below. Thanks for the vids.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> Nice work Pat!


Thanks so much for watching the full 20 minutes (if you really did....lol).

I appreciate the kind words. 

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Keeps me entertained when it's 20 below. Thanks for the vids.


It's my pleasure.

Now I need to go attempt to get all the saw dust washed out of my bee suit.

.


----------

